# speed dip



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey guys... has anyone tried the dip for coyote and bobcat traps? i have heard that it works, then some tried to tell me that the dip will still spook the animal. so, which is right?

i am using mostly trench sets. the trap actually sets down in the hole, about 4" below the ground level. has worked pretty well, but was having the traps waxed. i don't have the wax or equipment to do that this year, and have dip for my water traps, so i was going to use it if it works ok.

does anyone know? will it spook them?
:sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have all my traps speed dipped. It is kind of a toss up weather or not it affects your success rate. If you dip your traps and let them hang for a few weeks you shouldn't have any problems, one tip would be to go through and make sure your dogs are working correctly if you have nite latches that is. just clean them up a bit, dip, hang, use. it is better to dip in the spring and leave them hang for a while in the trees. The gas or coleman fuel that you use is going to be the difference, i've always used the coleman fuel, but i guess to each his own.

I've also wanted to try the black walnut technique some time just to see if the success rate would increase.
xdeano


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks xdeano... i have dipped my **** and beaver traps, as well as the muskrat traps. i figured dipping the coyote traps woudl be good to do right now, since we are supposed to have dry weather the next few weeks. it should have time to dry. got 3 months before they get set out.

found the fox and coyote locations. now got to find out where the bobcat are going to be. i know they are around.

well, thanks for the answer.

cya
:sniper:


----------

